# Free Texting On IPhone Using Apple Apps ?



## Tina C. (Jan 20, 2010)

So I've finished a 2 year contract on an AT&T family plan with 3 Cell Phone lines.  My daughter really wants an IPhone, right now we have unlimited texting for $30 on the family plan.  I've figured out that I can drop the texting family plan, add 2 data plans & get myself an IPhone too.  My monthly bill would be about the same as it is now.

    Text Plus is the free apple app my daughter uses on her IPod Touch which can also be used on IPhone.  So my question is has anyone used one of these apps for texting instead of one of AT&T's texting plans ?  Even though the app is free with unlimited texting you still use data  if you do not have wifi available which comes out of the AT&T data plan you pay for each month. If you do use this app, does it eat a lot of the data ?  I realize if you send picture messages these do use a lot more data.

Tina


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Another option is whatsapp, which is cross-platform (iOS, Android, Blackberry, etc) and costs $0.99.  Free messaging, group messaging, push notifications, delayed delivery (if the receiving device is off/unavailable), etc.  But everyone does have to have the app in order for it to work.


----------



## Tina C. (Jan 20, 2010)

This still uses data though, right ?  As you can tell I'm a bit techno challenged  

Thanks, Tina


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

I use Text Free on my iPod all the time. When I'm home I have my iPod with me most of the time and so sending txt is easier than going to find my phone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, it will still use data.  I don't know what plans are available to you, but my daughter-in-law got our grandson unlimited data or a lot of data but not unlimited texting, I think.  He was very interested in Text Plus for that reason.  I wouldn't think it would be much data for any one text message, though, compared to downloading web pages.

Betsy


----------

